# Good day for POMPS



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Fishing near Ft Morgan, limited by 9:30. Frozen shrimp, didn't see any fleas. 15" 16" & 17" (nose to tail). Gave smaller one to friends for dinner.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Some stud pomps. Nice man!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go Johnny ! Did you catch them at the crack of dawn or a little later in the day ?


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice! Haven't seen those since May :thumbup:


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice. I went yesterday in Pcola Beach. Fleas were really hard to find, water was beautiful. Didn't catch a thing though. Hopefully I'll manage a few this fall.


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Russ, First one about 7, 2nd about 8:30 biggest about 9:30. Only caught one today(15"), saw one other caught, but did catch 3 small sharks, 3 stingrays(one huge couldn't get him to let go of bottom, broke 30# braid), several remoras and 2 cats. 
I would rather catch cats than sharks, at least cats don't tear up your rigs, 2 out of 3 messed up. 
Was a beautiful morning. 
Love God's creations!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Hopefully they will be biting for you tomorrow. I'm working graveyard shift or I would be out there with you. Maybe the mullet boats will behave and cut you a little slack. If not I'm going to bring one of my old junk rod and reels with my old line spooled on it with a weighted cork. Lol.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well Johnny, is it getting better or worse ?


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Russ really slowed down caught one 12" Sat. AM, did catch 5 small sharks 24'-30" and another sea turtle, all turtles are about 18-20" long, must be out of the same litter.
Will be back AM tomorrow. Should be able to return to first cut but may try one further west first.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good luck !


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Those pomp sure do reflect the sun good. Nice job...


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

*Another kind of good day!*

Couldn't fish for Pompanos today due influx of grass and strong current.
Went to western end of Ft Morgan, got three Bull Reds. Will try for Reds again tomorrow, maybe the grass will be gone by Monday.


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Finally weeds seem to be moving out, limited this Am in less than an hour.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Excellent ! Way to go Johnny.


----------



## beebs9 (Oct 29, 2014)

*New Guy*

Hey guys I've been looking around for a forum like this. I just moved out here to play for the Ice Flyers. Grew up fishing in California and I try to fish wherever I'm playing whether it's lakes, oceans, rivers. I picked up some gear today and hit the pier in Gulf Breeze lookin for some Pomps. I've never fished the gulf before so I'm open to any tips. Would love to meet up with you guys to see try and catch some dinner one of these days, will gladly trade your time for some tickets to a game if there's any takers out there.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey beebs where are you staying? I am over on the far west side of pensacola.I get out every morning when I don't have to work. I try to get over to the Pensacola side once a week.Shoot me a pm if you want. I lived in So Cal for 55years. welcome to the forum,lots of good stuff here.


----------



## beebs9 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey JC I'm staying over by Casino Beach if that helps you, I've only been out here a few days so still getting my feet wet with everything. Went out on the pier on the bay bridge this morning and some luck with small fish. Shoot me a pm, I'm still trying to figure out how to work everything.


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi beebs9, been fishing down here about 7 years, started fishing for Pomponos 4 years ago.
-We come here in the spring and the fall. Seems like better luck in spring, but normally have good success. This trip has been a little slower now that the seaweed has moved in. tried again this morning back to camp by 7, weed! Will try again tomorrow.
-I use a 8',9',10' & 11' surf rods, using dbl pompono rigs with 3/0 circle hooks, fresh frozen shrimp(purchased directly from shrimpers)or sand fleas when i can find them. Casting over first sand bar or outer edge of bar, try to fish near or in cuts in bar.
-Been told I use too big of hook but I catch all species of bar fish, some small, but would rather not deal with catching a lot of bait stealers.
-I primarily fish west of Gulf Shores between Mobile street and Ft. Morgan. Caught more at Mobile street because I have fished it more but am trying new areas with similar results.
-Hope this helps some, welcome to southern surf fishing, tight lines!


----------



## beebs9 (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Pomp Hunter that's much appreciated! I will definitely check out that area, maybe I will see you out that way. We have an off day Sunday so you can bet I'll be out there bright and early. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## saltwater_cowboy (Oct 18, 2014)

Hey beebs, I am new here too. Looking for a fishing partner to do some surf fishing with. I have been doing surf fishing since i was 8 casting anything from crocker to pompano, to cobia, to big sharks. In going out of town this weekend but will be fusing next weekend if you want to join. Recently got into kayak fishing inshore too.


----------

